# Baby Western on ATV.. PICS!



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Sneak peak!










Newest project was to put a plow on the old Polaris I fixed up. Decided to take a different route! I've got an Ultramount on the truck and figured why not have one on the fourwheeler haha. Its not technically an Ultramount setup, but I made a smaller version of the lighttower. Took this pic before I took it back apart for final welding and paint. Glad to say its all painted and will be assembled and finished this week!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Where is the Like button


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That looks like a pretty sweet set up. I can't wait to see it all painted up. If you want, you can build me one for my Arctic Cat and paint it black and yellow so it matches my Fisher. Thumbs Up


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice Id like to see pictures of it when its done


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's cute!!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

More pics! Gotta be the coolest atv out there.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

man I can picture that thing with nighthawks


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Actually spent more time on it tonight and got all the vehicle side wiring complete. I'll have some more pictures tomorrow after work! And sorry, no nighthawks lol


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

darn, I liked the nighthawk idea, light her up!!!!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

BC Handyman;1651083 said:


> darn, I liked the nighthawk idea, light her up!!!!


Pricey If you ask me.. IM sure he can make some regular plow lights tho


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Headed home with a little truckload of parts! If I don't get pics up tonight expect them in the morning!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Here you go! Few pictures, and I have a video but cant get a photobucket one to work.. Couple of the wiring clamps cant be mounted until I remove the mount. Connections between plow and fourwheeler are just a simple 4 pin trailer plug. And if your wondering about the current draw for the lift, the wiring coming out of the lift motor is no bigger than the wires in the plug. That's the beauty of these little actuators, low draw, plenty strong, and fast!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Have a link for the lift? How's it connect to the atv? Looks great.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

durafish;1651338 said:


> Have a link for the lift? How's it connect to the atv? Looks great.


The actuator is made by warner electric. Mine has a 4 inch stroke. I dont have a link, ive just aquired the ones i have over the years. Everything mounts to the lift frame and that bolts to the fourwheeler frame at the front tow points and brushguard.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice job I think the lights look great. You should add little orange markers on the sides of them


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

xgiovannix12;1651350 said:


> Nice job I think the lights look great. You should add little orange markers on the sides of them


Walmart special! Haha. Finally got dark so they are adjusted now. Plow lights are separate from fourwheeler lights so i can run any combination i like!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, heres a quick video of the lift speed. The noise you hear at full up and full down is the breakaway clutch on the actuator.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Works good


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I like it a lot have any pics of it off the atv?


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

durafish;1651550 said:


> I like it a lot have any pics of it off the atv?


Not yet. I do repairs on the side after work and im swamped in the shop the rest of this week. When I get time to take it off i'll snap you a few pictures. Thumbs Up


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I wanna put one on my 600 twin now lol


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Any updates on this project? Maybe a link to the actuator you used?
Thanks


----------

